# When A Prospective Client Says......



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

When a prospective client says, "Before we begin, I want you to know I've done alot of catering myself," I would usually smile and reply, "Then you'll know why I'm declining the opportunity to work with you."

Usually, the extent of their experience is making a tuna salad for one of their kid's birthday parties and they will drive you crazy if you accept the event.

We all have tales!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

We had a mother of the bride who insisted that she do the wedding cake. She was a baker, don't you know. In Texas. The wedding was in NH. I really didn't care one way or the other, but I knew in my heart of hearts that when it didnt' travel well, she dropped it, it melted, any number of horrifying scenarios, I would get 1)blamed, and 2) find myself making a last minute cake to serve 125.

We ended up doing the cake.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Sometimes it is easier to work for a client if they really do have catering experience. They know it's not a cake walk and don't expect to get your labor for free. Having had insane clients of their own in the past, they don't want to be that nut job and leave you alone.

What stinks is when they only think they know what they are doing.
I've dealt with a few of those by "over discussing " the event so that it is clear they are way out of their league and they bow out of meddling before they prove themselves ignorant. 
If it appears that they can't be brought around: I just play along and tell them that hiring someone else, what with their obvious skills, would be such a waste of money. Surely they should just do it themselves.

On the flip side of catering for people with imagined skills:
How about people with business licenses and all the right permits who think that because they were the one who heated up all the pre-made food from Sam's club it makes them a caterer.
Veg-all and cheese wiz any one? Would you care for some fresh from the freezer mini-Mexican food? Must be tasty if it is injection molded for uniformity. 
I belong to an organization that has two big heavy hodos events every year. And every year it chafes my bum to have to endure frozen quiches and cream puffs along with whatever else is in the Sam's Club freezer. Grrrrrr. 
I'm finally in a position within the organization to be part of the decision making process on the food. I saw what the "caterer" charged. Ugh, too bad I can't cater an event I'm attending, I'd make a killing. The up side is after my colorful diatribe on expecting top food for top dollar at least we'll have a different caterer next time out.


----------

